# Science fiction artist



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2009)

I just discovered artofyou@live.com and www.artofyou.be 

Super cool science fictona rtist that will take pics from ou and work them into the art. It's prett neat, and some of his images are fabulous, he just needs to work ont he website. Still worth checking out though - here're a couple 3 previews.


----------



## w-three (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats pretty awesome. I like the look of that.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice. 

I like to look at Sci fi Meshes.com every now and then. There are some amazing bits of art there.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the bubble the best. I'm not sure what that astronaut is doing, and the lens flare on that last one is far too heavy, though I like the lighting.


----------



## charlesartist (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting concept he has there. He will make a new artwork from your photo? I will have to check this out soon.


----------

